# Looking for property in Texas



## SparkyWatson (Apr 15, 2010)

Figured I'd toss this out, one never knows who might be reading.

I'm looking for a property in Texas focusing on the area north of Fredericksburg in the Brady, San Saba, Llano, Mason area. I'm currently in San Antonio so I'm trying to find something within 3 hours of home so we could make frequent trips until we are ready to move. I've also thought about something between San Antonio and Houston so we are open to different location. Looking for 20+ acres and all the standard desires for a homestead property: dirt, water, privacy. Structures are not necessary but would be nice.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## txtruelady (Jul 5, 2005)

Look at ....landsoftexas.com


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Check your PM


----------

